# once you get a good taste of vocal music it last evermore more so than instrumental?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ishawll explain my theory, first and formost i use to lisen to a lot of instrumental music mostly back in my yout heavy primal sludge instrumental music like Gore from netherland a heavier than metal band.

Thank i got hook on heavy distorted electric guitarladen bands for several year, now my only love for
sutch music is Godlesh ,gore,zeni geva but this said let's focus on the subject im explaining tediously....

Than most death metal i find it cheezy for some reason, i will admit i still like some black sabbath , deep purple,Pagan altar or blue oyster cult(more so) for the taste of my crowd and friend that are not into classical neck dep has i am.

But when i lisen to quality vocal music i feel releif my soul shine just like my eye's it bring me a warm massage to the heart and soul.So i will willingly admit this deuxio when im alone or whit my father or my good open minded friend joe , i will put some vocal music because they are more ''confortable whit vocal music.My good friend Joe was well impress by Gesualdo, i gave him two cd i had madrigal 4 in double of the same label so i gave a copy to him, i lend him a copy recently of madrigal 3 since i have it in a better version now(deluxe glossa). So im more of a vocal music guys than anything.

But i still like stuff like ancient lore and renaissance dance music virtuoso of italy and flanders and religious lithurgic stuff gregorian gregoriana, if you like this post i would subject you had me has a friend and please join my groups i dont discriminated over no one and i said no one, we talk about the music we dissected it, as amateur musicologists art lover, affecionados.

I have 3 interresting groups, Ars antiqua, Ars nova Ars Subtilior lovers , Gesualdo Affecionados, Franco-flemish Guild.Take care friends and folks on Talk Classical, deprofundis Salute you and says Bene Bene and send his love

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For classical, I definitely favor vocal music over purely instrumental. Most of my listening is vocal music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Some days equal someday more vocal, all depends on my mood.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

So how does vocal music taste then?As for me instrumental music i like the best.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mtmailey said:


> So how does vocal music taste then?As for me instrumental music i like the best.
> View attachment 94604


Like good food but then for ones ears. :devil:


----------



## kirolak (May 8, 2017)

I find the human voice more evocative than any instrument, including the classical guitar (my instrument) but when I listen to Bach or Gagaku music from Japan, it seems the human Experience is too limited to be able to express Everything.. . .


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

How about orchestral song -- then you get to listen to both!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

as an instrumentalist, I disagree. The thing about the human voice is that it distracts. Music is a language unto itself. It is a language built for communicating structures. (_caution: that was an opinion stated as fact_) when words are present, their meaning via the convention of language is more immediate than the musical sound, which only takes its meaning from context. It is like having sounds that have intrinsic meaning like the sound of an alarm clock or of breaking glass or a baby crying. The sound itself carries its own meaning. This is how words get in the way of the language of music.

I do like hearing singing in languages I cannot understand because then the meaning of the word itself eludes me.

but I know that I'm a weirdo. A life spent playing strings is why. I know from experience performing that most people enjoy a human voice doing anything compared to a group of instruments playing, regardless of how good the players are. a human voice is immediately relatable to the public


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Some days equal someday more vocal, all depends on my mood.


Same here, but I find that while I can always listen to nonvocal music, there are periods of time when I'm feeling unusually nitpicky, and singers, who are almost invariably imperfect in some way, annoy me. Fortunately, that feeling goes away in a few days....


----------

